# virtual/mta package confilicts

## razorbuzz

hallo,

nun da ich euch schoin reichlich genervt habe welchen mta ich beim umstieg suse/gentoo nehmen soll hatte ich mich für postfix entschieden und prombt bekomme ich bei emerge postfix folgende meldung:

the virtual/mta package conflicts and both can't be installed on the same system together.

(blocks B ) virtual/mta ( net/-mail/ssmtp)

ok, den text habe ich verstanden.

muss ich jetzt nur mit emerge unemerge virtual/mta das paket deinstallieren ?

gruss

razor

----------

## Beforegod

emerge will Dir damit sagen das ein Paket names

ssmtp 

eine gleichzeitge Installation von Postfix verweigert.

Also ein 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge unmerge ssmtp
> 
> 

 

und ein darauffolgendes

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge postfix
> 
> 

 

sollte Deine Probleme lösen!

----------

